
Microsoft acquires statistical software company Revolution Analytics - t23
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/23/microsoft-acquires-statistical-software-company-revolution-analytics-for-big-data-insights/
======
SlipperySlope
Microsoft probably ran out of successful Windows proprietary based companies
to buy. Skype, Visio, Yammer, Great Plains Software, ...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisition...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_Microsoft#Acquisitions)

